# Any success getting shared folders on VMware with 12.x guest and open-vm-tools?



## LakeCowabunga (Oct 6, 2019)

Just wondered if anybody has had any success getting shared folders to work using VMware (Fusion or Player) and open-vm-tools on a FreeBSD 12.x Guest OS.  I do remember reading somewhere on VMware's site that it doesn't work, but I can't find that anymore, and they've updated the software since then.  Still no dice.  Works great on Linux, but can't get it to work on FreeBSD.  Thanks!


----------



## jdb2 (Jan 7, 2020)

I have the same problem. I have FreeBSD 12.1 installed in the latest version of VMware Workstation Pro, all running on top of a Linux Mint 19.2 64-bit host, and I cannot get shared folders to work, no matter what suggestions I try from folders or blogs. The other guest isolation features *do* work though, such as copy and paste, even of images, so it boggles my mind why shared folders won't work,

Regards,

jdb2


----------

